# Advice on potential modeling scam..?



## MsTique (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I could really use some advice...

So recently I was approached at work by an executive director for Cosmo model and talent agency. I am fairly insecure, so the idea of modeling has not been something I've ever dwelled on. After a few days, I met with the woman who approached me, had some test shots done to get the feel of it, and got some information..Part of that info was amazing to hear concerning the amount of money you get from different advertisements for doing an ad. The other info ..well, that's where the problem lies. Part of this information involved the amount of money I would be expected to pay to get professional pictures taken. I've always heard that if you're asked to pay any money, it's a Scam. It's a significant amount of money as well.. my boyfriend researched the company and found a few complaints but nothing too major. I would hate to believe that I was almost suckered into something faulty, not to mention I got my hopes up in thinking this could be the financial stability I needed for the moment. I plan on contacting the woman I met with again and asking her a few questions, but what do some of you think? Although a reputable company, does the money up front shoot up a red flag?


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 15, 2010)

More than likely it is a scammer. I would report the person to the local police and ask them if that person is who they say they are or contact the company they claim they are representing. I would not give that person a cent.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 15, 2010)

It'll pretty much be a ripoff. It's actually pretty typical. They tell you how successful you'll be and make all the promises they can't really follow through with, but you have to pay for portfolio shots upfront.

Did they say they would provide the photographer, or did they give you a list of photographers for you to pick from? A legitimate agency will provide you with a list so that you can choose someone, rather than being forced to shoot with a photographer that's on their payroll.


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 15, 2010)

If you had walked into a modeling agency I can see this but when they, of all places, walk into your workplace and solicit money from you it is another.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 15, 2010)

SCAM. You dont pay for photos.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 15, 2010)

scam. if they're that interested, they would built you a portfolio for free.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 15, 2010)

Everyone is saying SCAM but I dont think I agree. A friend of mine was approached by someone and has a similar story to yours. Why would the photos be taken for you for free? Its someone elses equipment, film and time being used. Nothing in the world is free except for bad advice. My friend went on to have a pretty successful modeling career so far, she regualrly appears in a Canadian fashion mag in print ads.

You gotta make that call...just remember nothing is free and if you expcet something to just be HANDED to you without having to pay, you are being extremely unrealistic.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree that you shouldn't expect your portfolio to be free, but it should be up to the model to choose a photographer and makeup artists. A lot of places that only want your money offer their own photographer and MUA and then charge you a crazy price, which is why I asked if she had been given a choice.


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Mar 15, 2010)

It would not be free, you must have perfessional head shots among other photos in your port.

HOWEVER if they are any kind of credible agency they will acept headshot taken elsewhere so long as they are pro. so in a way yes you should still be able to expect not to pay money to them for their representation, however if you have not done so yet, you will need to pay someone for pro photos.

it doesnt sound like a scam, though i take 99% of their promisses as a grain of salt, seriously its hard work and dedication to make this work.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone is saying SCAM but I dont think I agree. A friend of mine was approached by someone and has a similar story to yours. Why would the photos be taken for you for free? Its someone elses equipment, film and time being used. Nothing in the world is free except for bad advice. My friend went on to have a pretty successful modeling career so far, she regualrly appears in a Canadian fashion mag in print ads. 
You gotta make that call...just remember nothing is free and if you expcet something to just be HANDED to you without having to pay, you are being extremely unrealistic.

Obviously pictures arent free but most people choose their own photographer and pay to have pictures taken. Being solicited by some random person and having them tell you you have to pay for pics they will provide is a scam. Good Luck.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like a SCAM to me.

Why not call a couple of well established, well respected modelling agencies and ask them what their policies are. I'm sure they will tell you that if they recruited a model, and signed him/her, then the agency would pay for everything.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 21, 2010)

While I don't mean to discourage you, when a big opportunity like this comes along out of nowhere, it's probably too good to be true. It's not entirely uncommon for agents to approach people and give them a business card. However the instant they ask fro cash upfront, you can almost be 99.9% sure that they're scam artists. A professional agency would not ask a penny of you. If they want to scout you, they help you build your portfolio for free. They don't take your cash, they profit from getting you jobs in the industry.

I strongly advise you to very VERY cautious of this. There are many, many con artists out there that use the modeling industry to lure in and bleed women dry. And not to scare you, but it's also common for sex traffickers to use this very same ploy to lure in and trap women. Be warned. If they ask you to travel anywhere for a modeling gig, especially out of the country, do NOT buy into it! This is how women end up sex slaves in brothels.

If you're really interested in modeling, I would advise you find a reputable, well known agency and send in some head shots. That's all that's required!

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone is saying SCAM but I dont think I agree. A friend of mine was approached by someone and has a similar story to yours. Why would the photos be taken for you for free? Its someone elses equipment, film and time being used. Nothing in the world is free except for bad advice. My friend went on to have a pretty successful modeling career so far, she regualrly appears in a Canadian fashion mag in print ads. Why would the photos be taken for free? To gain the trust of their client. They take some 'test shots' to ease any skeptical thoughts. They know that the girl will assume it's more legit once they bring out their fancy equipment. And they know that once the girl sees her test shots, she's going to be sold on the photoshoot, fashion show or whatever false gig they offer her for a fee. Possessing professional equipment, does not mean anything is legit. Con artists know to put a lot of money into their scams because they need to make it believable. So professional equipment and some test shots just isn't testament to credibility.
While it's great that it worked out for your friend, it doesn't mean girls should be quick to jump at an opportunity they can't be sure is legitimate. It's not like they have nothing to lose in just going for it out of the small percentile that they're being told the truth. Many girls end up out of a lot of money this way!

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif scam. if they're that interested, they would built you a portfolio for free. Exactly!


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 21, 2010)

I was signed by a model agency two years ago. I had to pay $800 to be signed to their agency, the money includes photoshoot, test shoots and portfolio. I can assure you that was the stupidest decision I've ever made and the biggest waste of money. Agency like that don't really care if you can find work in the future, all they care about is your money. The ridiculous part is they would sign ANYBODY, anybody who would be willing to pay them. If an agency has faith in you and truely think that you can find work, they woudn't make you pay a cent, let alone THAT much money, why? because once you've found work, you have to pay part of the commision to your agency which means they are already earning money from you. Lets take some top model agancies as an example, ford model and Elite model, they NEVER ask for any money upfront, that's why top model agencies like that do NOT just sign anybody, they sign people who they have faith in, photoshoots and portfolios are free for the models. Another good model agency would be Sutherland, they require you to take a modeling course before they sign a contract with you, which of course you have to pay for. The reason they do that is because they want experienced models, someone who is good with camera, posing and the catwalk. HOWEVER, they would NEVER ask for ANY money for photoshoots. That woman who approached you is a scam artist, yes after you pay that money, she will sign you, but I can assure you that you will have alot of trouble getting auditions and work.

If you really want to become a model, my advice to you is to build your own portfolio, go to modelmayhem.com thats where I started my modeling, sign up with that website, there are MANY talented/experienced/well known models as well as photographers who are willing to help you, many photographers on that site do photoshoots as a hobby and some are trying to build their portfolio as well, ask them for TFP which means trade for print, if you ask them TFP you wouldn't need to pay a cent, it works as a trade. You guys are simply helping each other out. But of course if you want to shoot with AMAZING photographers(there are many photographers on that site who shoot with celebrity, one of them is Michael Vincent) then you have to pay them around $100-$200 an hour. However, there were many professional photographers who were willing to help me out for free, as well as MUA and wardrobe designer. After you have your portfolio, take it to a good model agency and set up an interview with them. If any agencies ask you to pay upfront, especially a LARGE amount of money. RUN!!! It's a scam. Any experiened models from the fashion scence to the import scene will tell you 99.9% is a scam!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 21, 2010)

it is a scam, real modeling agencies will pay for you to get those profesional shots.


----------

